# Is this the same as the Brasilia?



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

A few weeks back I was asking if the rr45 was badged differently and I realised I have a Rossi machine which looks very similar but with a doser. Is this the same / similar?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

brasilia was part of the Gino Rossi group which unfortunatley all went bankrupt last year


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

So this is the same machine?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That is exactly the same as an rr45


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

I have the same one, but hacked by previous owner to doserless. The only small improvement I did is to put ONE turn of teflon tape on threads. Result is, it took out small play in the adjustment of upper burr. Mine has 40 position setting, came included with Silvia...


----------

